# Sage Duo Temp Pro vs Bambino for a Beginner



## Steveo

Hi all first post here. I will be purchasing my first coffee machine soon and have narrowed ot down to theses two as my budget os around the £200 mark. For the past couple of years i have been using a cafetiere and aeropress with a Dualit CCG2 bur grinder and feel it's time to take it up a notch.

Iam planning on kepping the Dualit bur grinder and will be making a mixture of Americanos and Cappuccino's mostly. Iam swaying toward the duo temp because it has the option for hot water for Americanos and also has the option with the non pressurised baskets to up my game even more.

The Bambino looks good as it looks more idiot proof so would be easier to use for a Beginner ? Thanks in advance ?


----------



## joey24dirt

Steveo said:


> Hi all first post here. I will be purchasing my first coffee machine soon and have narrowed ot down to theses two as my budget os around the £200 mark. For the past couple of years i have been using a cafetiere and aeropress with a Dualit CCG2 bur grinder and feel it's time to take it up a notch.
> Iam planning on kepping the Dualit bur grinder and will be making a mixture of Americanos and Cappuccino's mostly. Iam swaying toward the duo temp because it has the option for hot water for Americanos and also has the option with the non pressurised baskets to up my game even more.
> The Bambino looks good as it looks more idiot proof so would be easier to use for a Beginner ? Thanks in advance


Both are similar machines, the DTP will need a bit more input from the user though.

Bambino is great for the automatic side of things, but can also revert to doing things manually. You can upgrade the baskets too easy enough.

Both are a great start up machine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uriel4953

Personally i went for the DTP as i wanted the option for non pressurised basket. One thing i would definitely recommend is if you do buy either, get it from lakeland for the 3 year Guarantee. I had them price match John lewis which was the lowest price i could find and it means i get that piece of mind that i have it for at least 3 years. Not that i'm expecting any problems but with any appliance it's a nice thing to have.


----------



## Steveo

Thanks for the replys guys ? What about having the hot water on the DTP for making Americanos compared to not on the Bambino. Is it better having this than having to use a kettle for having a good basic temp for the water so its just right ?


----------



## joey24dirt

You'll be on forever getting water from the DTP. I'd personally just too uo with kettle off the boil.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt

You'll be on forever getting water from the DTP. I'd personally just too uo with kettle off the boil.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennyboy993

I'd recommend the bambino plus fork out for the unpressurised baskets.

You get auto milk frothing that Joey says works well, volumetrics and super quick startup.

I assume the bambino group head and thermo block is an improved version of the be anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam85

Might be a weird question, @kennyboy993 / @joey24dirt, but does anyone know if a DTP can be used for the milk, similar to the Bambino?

I.e. you just place the milk frother straight down, and it does the job? I know it doesn't shut itself down like the Bambino; and you'd have to turn the dial back.

Just curious!?


----------



## joey24dirt

adam85 said:


> Might be a weird question, @kennyboy993 / @joey24dirt, but does anyone know if a DTP can be used for the milk, similar to the Bambino?
> I.e. you just place the milk frother straight down, and it does the job? I know it doesn't shut itself down like the Bambino; and you'd have to turn the dial back.
> Just curious!


Yeah I've seen it done. You just need to place the wand in the right position really. Keeping an eye on temp would be tricky unless you have a thermometer though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam85

joey24dirt said:


> Yeah I've seen it done. You just need to place the wand in the right position really. Keeping an eye on temp would be tricky unless you have a thermometer though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ah, very good.

I've also noticed the 'tip' of the wand is different to the DTP. Looks similar to those on the higher value Sage machines.

Wonder if it's worth somehow adding one to my DTP - if it helps ease of use? (more-so for my partner, who only drinks milk based coffees)


----------



## Steveo

Cheers for the replys ??. After reading these i think i will go with the Bambino and upgrade it through time . I see lakeland don't have it on stock ? so might just end up getting it in currys as my local one has it in stock for £229 with a two year warranty?


----------

